
New Processor Combines Intel CPU with Custom Discrete Graphics from AMD - pirocks
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/newsroom.intel.com/editorials/new-intel-core-processor-combine-high-performance-cpu-discrete-graphics-sleek-thin-devices/amp/#ampshare=https://newsroom.intel.com/editorials/new-intel-core-processor-combine-high-performance-cpu-discrete-graphics-sleek-thin-devices/
======
pirocks
Without amp : [https://newsroom.intel.com/editorials/new-intel-core-
process...](https://newsroom.intel.com/editorials/new-intel-core-processor-
combine-high-performance-cpu-discrete-graphics-sleek-thin-
devices/#ampshare=https://newsroom.intel.com/editorials/new-intel-core-
processor-combine-high-performance-cpu-discrete-graphics-sleek-thin-devices/)

